# Logic X (Create Midi from Flex Pitch pretty cool)



## DocMidi657 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I saw someone post about audio to Midi. I just sang into Logic Pro X, copied the audio melody to a second track. Did some flex pitch magic on it. Dragged the whole thing up a third, tweaked some notes in spots to fit the harmony. Viola a harmony part but then I saw the Create Midi Track from Flex data and hit that after selecting all and I had a score of the harmony part. Pretty cool!
Dave


----------



## TGV (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh, cool indeed! Didn't know about that one yet.


----------



## Christof (Jul 24, 2013)

doesen't work here!
Flex pitch is very cool, but it is still very buggy, I have pops and crackles in all processed audio files :-(


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 24, 2013)

Works here.


----------



## Christof (Jul 24, 2013)

well, here it creates a new midi track, but without content.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Jul 24, 2013)

You have to select the data first before converting to mid. I had the same thing happen to me.


----------



## TGV (Jul 24, 2013)

I did a create midi track from audio, then an undo, then the create again, and it crashed on me. The track contained some of my extremely bad singing, I think that was the cause.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 24, 2013)

TGV @ Wed Jul 24 said:


> I did a create midi track from audio, then an undo, then the create again, and it crashed on me. The track contained some of my extremely bad singing, I think that was the cause.





:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## danika (Jul 25, 2013)

So now Logic finally has a feature that's been available in Cubase and Sonar for years.


----------



## arxpit (Jul 29, 2013)

I wonder if this can work the other way around. MIdi and apply it to flex pitch?


----------



## jules (Jul 29, 2013)

danika @ Thu Jul 25 said:


> So now Logic finally has a feature that's been available in Cubase and Sonar for years.


You're talking about the feature that crashes the app when you're a bad singer, don't u ? (Works pretty bad in cubase, nowadays, after a few corrections in variaudio i sing like a nightingale without a single crash :mrgreen: .)


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 29, 2013)

danika @ Fri Jul 26 said:


> So now Logic finally has a feature that's been available in Cubase and Sonar for years.



Logic has had it for years as well, this is just a new (and hopefully improved) implementation of that feature.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 1, 2013)

danika @ 26.7.2013 said:


> So now Logic finally has features that's been available in Cubase and Sonar for years.


but this is not the case vice vera o-[][]-o


----------

